# question on replacing seats - ‘10 Rogue



## Bkelly1973 (Apr 13, 2020)

So my mother in law is gifting our 16 year old son her 2010 Rogue. A very kind gesture. She lost her husband recently so has an extra car unexpectedly.

Obviously not going to say “no” to a car that is essentially free, but it does have cloth seats. So between the fact that she has dogs and the back seat in particular is a bit beat up, and that both out kids play multiple outdoor sports (and are just kinda normal, messy teen boys), I was thinking about what it might take to switch to leather seats. Just to make for easier clean up and a little upgrade. I have started calling around to some local salvage yards to see if they might have some front bucket seats and rear bench that would work

so two questions

1) when looking for seats...what years would fit? I can see Gen 1 Rogues were 2008 up until 2013. So if I find (for example) seats from a 2009 or a 2011...can I be pretty certain they will fit our 2010 without swapping out the “rails,” brackets or whatever they sit on?

2) Nana’s car is a Rogue S which I understand is the lowest trim model. Pretty sure it has manual drivers side and passenger side seats. So even if I find gray ( Trim code K) leather seats front and back, am I going to run into issues if (as I suspect) the front leather seats are all “power” seats? I think I have seen manual leather passenger side seats....but yet to find a leather manual driver side. Makes me think they are all power. What are my options? If any.

Any advice appreciated. Thanks !


----------



## Bkelly1973 (Apr 13, 2020)

Bump to top...

are any Rogue seats from a first gen Rogue (‘07-‘13) interchangeable? Can I take 2012 seats and put in my 2010? mine are cloth and want leather

thanks


----------



## rogue8888 (Apr 4, 2021)

Did anyone here find the answer? I am also wondering the same thing


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

NissanPartsDeal shows one of the driver seat lower frames, 87151-1VX3A, fitting all gen1's from '09~'15, and another standard frame fitting '08~'10. So the mounting points on the floor are guaranteed to be the same across all years of production. There may be differences in the seat wiring from MY to MY in addition to trim level differences, but that's a separate can of worms.


----------

